# 8 days young



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

all pics can be found here:
http://selenavanleeuwen.myjalbum.net/Wibo x Anne pups 030608/index.html


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey they look like puppies now! 

Very nice.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Which one is yours Mike???????


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice looking pups, can I have the one that is sleeping by itself in the center??

http://selenavanleeuwen.myjalbum.net/Wibo x Anne pups 030608/slides/IMG_6156.JPG


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

That's the one I wanted!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

for those lusting after one of those little demons, let me tell you...

if they have even a fraction of daddy's dominance, you would be in for quite a ride...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> for those lusting after one of those little demons, let me tell you...
> 
> if they have even a fraction of daddy's dominance, you would be in for quite a ride...


Ya can't forget him, eh Tim?;-)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Which one is yours Mike???????


The green and purple brindle one.



> if they have even a fraction of daddy's dominance


What!??? Wibo's a sweetheart! Look at that cute lil face of his.... he's like a big cuddly snugglebug!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Ya can't forget him, eh Tim?;-)


i will NEVER forget that dog. gregg and i were talking yesterday. another colleague was talking to us about a dog that he had that was a very nice dog. he ate the handler so they ended up sending the dog back to the vendor. gregg had never seen the dog. the other colleague was telling gregg about him and he turned to me and said, "tim, wasn't that the toughest dog you have ever seen?". i felt very snobby, but i said, "in america, yes." HAHAHAHA.

what i haven't seen in any of your recent pictures, is any new ones of robbie. he was my favorite dog that i saw in your country. strikingly handsome. full of drive, not quite the dominance that wibo has, so it made me naively think i could handle him. what an incredible dog. MORE PICTURES OF ROBBIE PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Robbie went to a handler of the region after his trial. I see him in July though, he´s staying with us for a couple of weeks when his handler is on vacation.
Had his first bite on the streets couple of weeks ago :mrgreen:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations Selena on such a litter. From what I've heard on the forum, they will make you proud.

I'm not a breeder but I got my Berger de Brie from a breeder nearby and saw him for the first time when he was 1 hour old. This was a tremendous experience for me as a non-breeder. I asked for the one that made it to the teat in the fastest time and although I've never used this theory again I really got the pick of the lot. I visited the litter each day and put them all through their paces (when the breeder went to her music lessons!!) He lived to be 13,5 years and we were "one" from day one.

Looking forward to news on how they develop.

Gillian


----------

